# di



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Dear Peter

Hoping you can give us some advice.

We have just been through our first ICSI with PESA - dh had pesa which ended up as a biopsy - we were advised there was a lot of debris and that it would be diificult to get eggs fertilised - we did have donor sperm as back up as dh has Azoospermia and we anticipated problems. However we did get three embryos out of six eggs and two were replaced but we got a negative result.

I am fast approaching 37 dh is 38 my tx was 4 x menopur daily fsh was 10 but clinic said they were happy for me to continue tx.

We do not feel we can go through it again and would like to try di or iui with donor sperm as opposed to going through the full icsi. We will be interested to see what the clinic thinks but i would like your opinion as to wether we have a chance with di iui if icsi did not work.

I think we are afraid to commit to icsi if chances are too poor - hope this makes sense. 

We would appreciate your thought on this

thank for listening
LB


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

LB said:


> Dear Peter
> 
> Hoping you can give us some advice.
> 
> ...


----------

